# Thoughts on Snowboard Size



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey All,

I just started riding and I was able to trade a guy a basically unused Burton Canyon with Mission Bindings for an old pair of skis I had. Seeing as I knew nothing about the sport, I figured a 167 would be an okay size for me (I did some research on the Burton website and it looked like someone 6ft and 240 could ride a 167)... however, after a few days on the board, it feels really hard to turn. Of course more practice could probably cure this, but I'm wondering if I'm on a board that might be making an already steap learning curve, even steeper.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a good deck and bindings. Did you say that you're 6ft 240,or that that is just what Burton's website recommends? The Canyon is for big feet and big(ger) riders,if I remember right. 

I used to ride a Canyon(6ft 225) and never noticed anything unusual about it. It was a fun board. It's not near as hard to turn as my Never Summer Titan(which i love). Just keep practicing.


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

BarryDingle said:


> It's a good deck and bindings. Did you say that you're 6ft 240,or that that is just what Burton's website recommends? The Canyon is for big feet and big(ger) riders,if I remember right.
> 
> I used to ride a Canyon(6ft 225) and never noticed anything unusual about it. It was a fun board. It's not near as hard to turn as my Never Summer Titan(which i love). Just keep practicing.


Yea, I'm 6ft 240, size 9.5 dogs... the Burton website says I should be on a 163, so that has my "newbie curiosity" going... thanks for the beta.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

It's too big for you. When you get better it will still be to big for you, but manageable I think.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

2.54cm (or something like that) is equal to 1 inch. So your looking at around 1.75 inches longer than a 163cm board. Which is not that much unless you spend your time in the terrain park. In the powder you will like that extra length. If I am not mistaken (which does happen) that board is stiff. So it will make it harder to turn until your ability catches up. Either way its a good board, not one that I would buy but a good board none the less. Enjoy the ride, you made a good trade.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

A 67 too big? No way. And he's not that small.

Grown men don't need to be riding anything in the 50's. Unless its a Jones Hovercraft. My cousin is much smaller than you and still rips it up on a 67. Like LD said,in the deep,you'll love that length. Hell,you may even find yourself wanting longer. I ride a 64 and 65 and finding myself wanting more length all the time,esp in the deep. Soo many f'n knuckledraggers riding around on tiny boards these days. Don't do it,man. Unless you wanna jib,but that shits on the way out....


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

The need for length in a snowboard is way overstated. Unless you are pointing it down truly massive faces you don't need a diving board underneath you. He's trying to learn, and very simply shorter more flexible boards are easier to learn on. I do just fine with my '59. I'm a lot shorter and lighter, but I learned on a 49'-'51(don't remember exactly) only about 10 lbs lighter. If I regularly rode 30+degree pitches for 3000+ vert in 10 or less turns I wouldn't feel the need for something bigger.

Stop the self hate. knuckledraggers are cool, jibbing is here to stay and if you can't handle a snowboard in powder than maybe you should spend a little more time shredding and a little less time on the internets.


----------



## GorillaBoofin (Sep 4, 2009)

You should be fine on a 167, you are just now learning so you dont know what you like just yet anyways. Are a few cm really going to make a difference anyways? NO. I ride a 168 on a reg basis 5ft 10 165lbs. I also ride a 153 pretty often, its just a different experience. The 167 should be nice and stable for you. figure that thing out first, everything else will be nice and playful after that. The learning curve is not very big, figure out the basics and its a very quick learning curve after that. Get with somebody who ACTUALLY knows how to instruct and things should go smooth. Good luck have fun. The canyon is a good board, will rip in all sorts of conditions.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Agree with Gorilla. That board is fine. If you are just learning, proper instruction will really help. There are tried and true progressions that not only help you to pick it up faster, but also prevent the jarring downhill edge catches that are so discouraging. If you go to a smaller resort on a quiet midweek day, you will likely get a one on one if you sign up for a class lesson. I work at Vail teaching snowboarding, and if you have the time and money, Vail has a 3 day beginner series where you get lift and lesson for $270. It's a lot of money, but $90/day is not bad for lift and lesson. Good luck. Enjoy!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like it is a touch big. In addition, that's a fairly stiff board. So there is no doubt that it will be a touch harder to turn. I always recommend for beginners to be on the small side of boards if anything since it is easier to learn on.

All that being said, you'll be fine. Just might take a little longer for you to start comfortably/confidently linking turns. I would never tell you to go buy that setup, but you did seem to get a good deal on it. Rock it for a bit, and go from there. 

I started on a like 147 noodle that barely felt bigger then my skateboard, it sucked, but it got me on the snow.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

167 is fine. I'm 170, 6' and wouldn't go smaller that 161 for or ANY condition. I long for bigger on pow and high speed days. It'll take mor to learn but you'll learn to do it right IMO. Too easy to just swing it around on a short board. If in doubt find a friend who'll let you do a few laps on a shorter board, you'll probably find that you suck either way. 


I second taking a good lesson. I recommend 2 to 3 - 1/2 day lessons and lot's of riding with guys that can and will push you.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

glenn said:


> Stop the self hate. knuckledraggers are cool, jibbing is here to stay and if you can't handle a snowboard in powder than maybe you should spend a little more time shredding and a little less time on the internets.


Yeah,its so obvious that I spend all my days on the internet, You must be checking in on this thread from your laptop on top of some 14er. And yeah,maybe you can show me how to ride "powder." I had suuch a difficult time on my last visit to AK. Jibbing is dead...barely exists in movies these days anyways. FWIW,i have slayed teeter totters,gap to's,rainbows,battleships,kink's,etc..on a Canyon and my NS Titan,no complaints. Def not my weapon of choice for those but like i said,who cares about jibbin these days.


Bottom line,you're not a small dude,you want something that'll hold an edge for your big ass,and Canyon's are genuinely not that stiff. If you want stiff try one of the Never Summer(FR) boards. And why not get something to progress into? You really think it's worth getting rid of a perfectly good 67 Canyon for some short,soft board? The difference in turning is REALLY gonna justify getting a new board? 

But if you're a petite teenager,who loves spinning and riding park,takes his time(not charging it),and hates when your board actually holds an edge...then get a noodly,short board and have a blast. Or just get a snowskate.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Sack up..you'll be fine


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a friend thats 5'8'' and rides a 167, I think if you learn on that board and then ever go smaller you going to rock through the trees and moguls, I'd stick with it.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

The 167 is fine. I have friends that ride 67's and 68's which are all smaller than you. The lenght is not the issue. I rode a canyon for a long time and I am 6'-5" with 13 boots. The reason people buy the Canyon is because they have size 11+ boots. The Canyon being 270mm wide (I've heard 268 to 272 so I averaged). What's your boot size? If you have smaller feet you should be on a normal width board and your heal to toe transition will be easier, smoother and faster.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I am also a bigger rider 6'4" tall 210 lbs and size 13 dogs... I ride a 165 every day in all conditions (BC, parks, resorts)...

For resorts if you get a new board a 159 wide would be just fine for you but over all and unless you are attempting to get that 7 around - ride something bigger. 

I would say to ride that canyon every day you can until it breaks and then look into a board from never summer or lib tech.. I like the lib tech skunk apes as the new rocker camber boards are just great..


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Aroberts said:


> The 167 is fine. I have friends that ride 67's and 68's which are all smaller than you. The lenght is not the issue. I rode a canyon for a long time and I am 6'-5" with 13 boots. The reason people buy the Canyon is because they have size 11+ boots. The Canyon being 270mm wide (I've heard 268 to 272 so I averaged). What's your boot size? If you have smaller feet you should be on a normal width board and your heal to toe transition will be easier, smoother and faster.


Thanks to everyone for the info, opinions and encouragement... based on what everyone has said, it appears I made a trade for a wide board. So, the "aha" moment has just occurred... I have size 9/9.5 dogs, which according to the data I can find says I should be on something between 246 and 252. 

So with feet quite a bit smaller than the recommended size, should I continue with it? I guess I would liken the situation to my wife mandating that I learn to paddle in a slicey playboat... it might be harder at first, but mastering the skills will make everything after seem easy in comparison.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Wide boards are slow edge to edge but mid-turn shouldn't make too much of a difference. If you initiate the turn but are having a hard time getting tighter turns you aren't flexing the board appropriately and it is too big for you. If you have a hard time initiating the turn it could be the wide board, the length of the board, your skill level or any combination. I of course am not a grown man due to my board length and probably should be looked at as though a child.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> .... I like the lib tech skunk apes as the new rocker camber boards are just great..


Went back and forth between buying this and a gnu riders choice with my casino earnings recently. Ended up going with the 162 Wide, riders _choiccce_..i'm lovin this thing more and more! Only 3 or 4 days so far on it so i'm still playin with it. Then again that Jones/nidecker Hovercraft 156 gets insane reviews from me. Riding Silverton with it last week sealed the deal. If you can find this board anywhere in stock, get one(400$..little cheaper than others).

Thought you were gonna be there Nek. Cottonwood pass soiree sounded like a hootenanny. I got into BV late and truck tire flatted anyhow.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*6' 1.5" - 195#*

I ride a 165 when I ride. At 240, I think that probably a great length to learn on. Once you take it to the next level, you'll be shopping for specialty boards anyway.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Length = stability at speed. Shortness = effortless turning and more control at slow speeds. I spend my time in the trees and like shortness a lot.

Extra width is not just for big feet. I have heard for years of the "slower edge to edge" downside of width and I still have yet to feel that in a board. Edge changes occur in a split second, period. 

Size 8 foot, and gimme the widest deck you got. I can go shorter and have the same float with width. Length fanatics like speed. Speed fanatic like length. That's cool and all, but some of us are out there to dart around in the woods and feel playful.

Last thing: comfortable boots are the most important part of your equipment, bindings second, board third.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Went back and forth between buying this and a gnu riders choice with my casino earnings recently. Ended up going with the 162 Wide, riders _choiccce_..i'm lovin this thing more and more! Only 3 or 4 days so far on it so i'm still playin with it. Then again that Jones/nidecker Hovercraft 156 gets insane reviews from me. Riding Silverton with it last week sealed the deal. If you can find this board anywhere in stock, get one(400$..little cheaper than others).
> 
> Thought you were gonna be there Nek. Cottonwood pass soiree sounded like a hootenanny. I got into BV late and truck tire flatted anyhow.


The bonfire was killer we should have found a way to get you up there! Well you will just have to come back when we have a group smaller than 20 ... Let me know and you should get forrest maybe do one day on the sleds and another on the monarch cat... Yea we should do that!


----------

